# Janáček - Glagolitic Mass



## World Violist

At the beginning of December this year, Pierre Boulez is conducting the Chicago Symphony in Janáček's Glagolitic Mass and Schoenberg's Transfigured Night.

I've made a resolution that I should see Pierre Boulez live at least once before it's too late to do so, so I'm wondering if I go to this or the concert the week before, featuring Debussy's La Mer. I suppose that either one is going to be amazing, since it's Boulez and the CSO, but still, I'd like some input.


----------



## Tapkaara

I'd probably prefer to see the Glagolitic Mass. Nothing against La Mer, it's just that Janacek's masterpiece is so darn unique and original...I'd love to see how the orchestra and choir work in a live performance. And then there is that organ solo...


----------



## Lukecash12

Yes, I'd go for Janacek and Schoenberg as well. That sounds like a rare opportunity.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I do agree with the other two.

And i also agree with your decision to see Boulez, from recordings I am a huge fan of his conducting. HE really manages to convey in the most transparent of ways the intentions of the composer with every detail accounted for. I also think a lot of his tempos (maybe especially for Mahler) are the best, he never rushes and everything is controlled, I find some recordings annoying in that the orchestra cant wait to get to this huge crash so they play it a fraction too soon.

Anway I digress... for the same reason Ive bought tickets to see Boulez conduct the RCO next year in the concertgebouw with Mahlers 7th.


----------



## World Violist

emiellucifuge said:


> I do agree with the other two.
> 
> And i also agree with your decision to see Boulez, from recordings I am a huge fan of his conducting. HE really manages to convey in the most transparent of ways the intentions of the composer with every detail accounted for. I also think a lot of his tempos (maybe especially for Mahler) are the best, he never rushes and everything is controlled, I find some recordings annoying in that the orchestra cant wait to get to this huge crash so they play it a fraction too soon.
> 
> Anway I digress... for the same reason Ive bought tickets to see Boulez conduct the RCO next year in the concertgebouw with Mahlers 7th.


People complain about his tempi being too fast and his interpretations being cold and unemotional, but I totally disagree on both. He's probably one of the only living conductors (maybe conductors of all time) to be able to bring out everything in a composition as well as he does while also letting it say what it wants... without getting in the way.

I am very jealous of you and your Concertgebouw Mahler 7... but then again I'm seeing the same symphony next year with Paavo Jarvi in Cincinnati. Still, though...


----------



## Sid James

Me too, I'd go for the Janacek & Schoenberg, as these are two of my favourite composers. I'd love to see the monumental _Glagoltic Mass_, it's amazing even on a recording, it would be hard for anything else to equal a live performance of it. That said, I have an admiration for Boulez's Debussy, he's really skilfull at conducting that composer (his _Jeux_ is amazing). But I won't complicate things, I'd advise you to go for the other concert since you can only choose one...


----------



## JAKE WYB

Id go for the glagolitic mass anyday but i saw boulez conducting that, with the sinfonietta at the proms year before last and wasnt blown away particularly not by the insipid sinfonietta rendition but still worth it - he did the ORIGIN\AL version of the glag' mass which isnt proper as far as im concerned but organ solo marvellous on the albert hall organ


----------

